# 2009 Volkswagen CC Build by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

One of the best built VW's we have worked on to date. It belongs to one of our clients from Illinois who drove from a few hours away. This was the first car we have done for John with more to come. It consist of the following.


Double Din media source Alpine IDA-W505 

Ipod sync control

bluetooth kit

HD radio kit

Satellite radio handshake

Satellite radio tuner

Steering wheel control integration

Can bus integration


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice
Were those Hybrid speakers and Xovers?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like Hybrid Clarus to me.....


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

wow...is that door sealed from the factory??

awesome cars...


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

Nice wiring!


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice car, nice install, what speakers are those, Hybrid Clarus 61?

What sub are you gonna use?


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

That fuse or breaker on the battery cover is nice aesthetically, but it makes it a pain in the ass to remove the cover itself. I relocated mine for that reason -- might want to make sure the owner is able to get to the battery easily if necessary. Just a thought...


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

yes, its hybrid audio clauris. it is a buddy of mine that i work with. he just finished deaden the passenger door last night in my garage. josh at jml is an awsome guy to deal with.


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

vwtoby said:


> wow...is that door sealed from the factory??
> 
> awesome cars...


yes it is sealed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

super clean as usual. Makes me wish I could mount my amps there too


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

i thought it wasn't safe to mount amps upside down??? Maybe the JL amps are upside down mountable?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That is awesome!

You will love the Clarus speakers.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks good- nice and clean and out of the way.

One observation- was it not possible to run the wiring through the factory boot in the door? The wiring that was run is nicely done, techflex'ed and all- but I still favor using the factory boot. Less oppertunity of the wires getting pinched by the door, etc... However, I also know that in some cars it's just not feasable to put the speaker wires in the boot.

How about subs? I know JML is a fan of putting them in fiberglass spare tire well enclosures- will this follow suit?


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

the enclosure is built but not covered yet. the sub is an idq 12 in a standard enclosure. for now


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

do that car justice and fiberglass that IDQ into the corner


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Fantastic Install on a sublime car...I'm drooling like my boxer on Fajita night!!
I drive an 07 Gti and when they came out with the CC I almost shat myself.
I wished I lived in St. Louis after seeing those pics, really, really great install.
I unfortunately Had to go to a shop to have them do a minimal install and it don't look nearly that good.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

stockman2010 said:


> i thought it wasn't safe to mount amps upside down??? Maybe the JL amps are upside down mountable?



the slash and slash v2 can be mounted upside down due to the efficiency of their chimney heatsink design. Just don't mount them with the heatsinks pointed straight down.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you EVER reply to your threads?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

KAPendley said:


> Do you EVER reply to your threads?


Rarely ever if that. I've stopped asking questions a long time ago. I love their work, and I believe they only post this stuff up when not at work, and they say their pretty busy. So don't expect any answers soon. Great Job again guys! Love the install!


----------



## pirrimarin (Jul 22, 2009)

I've always thought that JML's work was always top notch, and this install is no different... however, I feel like I need to say something about the mounting kit used for the head unit, it just looks cheap and out of place in an otherwise gorgeous car and install.
I believe they could have done some molding to make it one piece instead of leaving it as is, same goes for the texture; I would think make it smooth like the trim around it and perhaps paint it silver.

This is what I'm talking about, here is Bing's approach:



















Just a little detail that would make a big difference and make the install look much more classy.


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

pirrimarin said:


> I've always thought that JML's work was always top notch, and this install is no different... however, I feel like I need to say something about the mounting kit used for the head unit, it just looks cheap and out of place in an otherwise gorgeous car and install.
> I believe they could have done some molding to make it one piece instead of leaving it as is, same goes for the texture; I would think make it smooth like the trim around it and perhaps paint it silver.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about, here is Bing's approach:
> ...


now that looks good. this is my co worker car. if any one has questions i will answer the best i can,


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

very impressive. I like the car a lot too.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Tonyguy said:


> Rarely ever if that. I've stopped asking questions a long time ago. I love their work, and I believe they only post this stuff up when not at work, and they say their pretty busy. So don't expect any answers soon. Great Job again guys! Love the install!


As a rule we make the post after hours. However today we decided to do something different and address this on our luch break. Thank you for all the comments. Also, just a fyi if you ever need an answer quickly simply email me directly [email protected] or better yet just give me a call 636-343-2020. As a rule we are in "AT LEAST" 9am-7pm everyday but Sunday. However this past weekend we were here Sunday and till about midnight to catch up a bit. Just finished phase 2 of an elecment a couple tweeks on a few Porsche Cayenne's. We are currently working on a corvette C5 project with a few very trick things. Also, a full custom trunk with audio build in a '67 camaro. Thanks again and feel free to stop in, email, or call anytime. At this point we are simply struggling to keep up with demand. Have a great afternoon and thanks for answering some of the questions Dave. Hope you doing well.

-Josh


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

no problem Josh.


----------

